# Grand Lodge of New York Suspends Amity w/ Grand Lodge of DC



## ravickery03 (Nov 8, 2008)

For those that don't know that the Grand Master of Masons in the State of New York, F&AM, amity between the Grand Lodge of NY, F&AM and the Grand Lodge of the District of Columbia has been officially suspended.

The core of this dispute regards New York and Scotland's existing lodges in Lebanon, and the GLofDC's chartering this year of a new lodge there without first establishing a treaty with New York or Scottland.  

FYSA - DC has a large Lebanese membership, and granted dispensation to L'Hiram Lodge last year, officially issuing its charter on October 25th.

Other Grand Lodges will be piling on the dispute, it will be interesting to see what Texas will do, if anything.  I would rather stay in amity because of my frequent trips to DC.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 8, 2008)

What in the world is going on?  Got any literature on this?


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 9, 2008)

TCShelton said:


> What in the world is going on?  Got any literature on this?



It just happened two weeks ago, the only "literature" I have is a letter from the Grand Master of DC writeen Nov 6.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow, that ain't cool at all.


----------



## TexMass (Nov 10, 2008)

The GM of DC, Akram Elias, is on several of the History Channels documentaries on Freemasonry.  I was able to briefly meet him at the GL of MA special session when I was the TX flag bearer.  Hell of a nice guy.  Myself and another  Mason thanked him for his representation of our fraternity.  Below is a link that will let you view the History Channels two part series on the history of Freemasonry.

History of the Freemasons


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome link, TexMass.


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 10, 2008)

Interesting that the GL of DC issued the charter to Masons that had been expelled by GL of NY also...  @ least according to what I read on the Scottish Rite Message board.


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 12, 2008)

Wingnut said:


> Interesting that the GL of DC issued the charter to Masons that had been expelled by GL of NY also...  @ least according to what I read on the Scottish Rite Message board.



That is really sticky, they claimed they were demitted and in good standing, the GLofNY claims they were expelled later (at the time of the charter being issues).

Why they were expelled has yet to be explained.


----------

